# Feeling generous



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

In light of the simoniz wax thread, i'd like to offer up another tub of wax to give away.

all you have to do is add your name to a list like the last thread and i'll have a mod pick a number at random when the draw comes to a close.

i'll leave it open until saturday afternoon at 3pm, giving plenty people a chance to have a crack at it and put their name down.

The wax i hear you ask? a celeste dettaglio V1, my own pot, which is about 95% full, to be safe.

no if's, no buts, put your name on the list and have a shot at getting the tub, it's that simple!

Jordan

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear
17. Has390
18. Nick3814
19. type[r]+
20. Davies20
21. Jeremiah
22. craigQQ
23. Bkjames
24. clarkey1269
25. AliBailey88
26. matty_206
27. shonajoy
28. Heavyd
29. Deegan1979
30. Chapppers11
31. Jdudley90
32. bildo
33. Ben_ZS
34. Cbred
35. Matt.
36. Steve Burnett
37. rtjc
38. kevoque
39. ncd
40. dagoatla
41. magpieV6
42. brobbo
43. pezza4u
44. jonnystuartuk
45. Natalie
46. -PJB-
47. Stu-TDi
48. JohnR32
49. Tank
50. Hardsworth
51. Mindis
52. Herbiedacious
53. Scratcher
54. Ratchet
55. Aaronfife
56. xedbot
57. bazz
58. Grommit
59. Gingerbug224
60. Lloydy
61. JakeWhite
62. Scrim-1-
63. Talisman
64. SteveyG
65. Burtz
66. Hasan1
67. tom-225
68. fatdazza
69. stantheman
70. pee
71. corsasxi Dan
72. Mr A4
73. Jammy J
74. Farquhar
75. L5NTN
76. alan mcc
77. msb
78. matthewR
79. AdrianH
80. angelw
81. gavlar1200
82. Dan J
83. Lovescars
84. mistryn
85. oliver122
86. rinns
87. sharkyRCZ
88. Serkie
89. dave-g
90. slimjimvw
91. PaulN
92. SAL73R
93. nicks16v
94. ted11
95. ohms12
95. sirmally2
96. Jenks
97. Fac
98. Scott VXR
99. mark 328
100. georgeandpeppa
101. adlem
102. Chino
103. Dannbodge
104. weescotsman
105. Schodoodles
106. Davedesign
107. jlw41
108. Strothow
109. Scottie33
110. Mr.Ry
111. apcv41
112. lionheart
113. marksmith
114. init6
115. fraz101
116. DOM337
117. kenmure
118. GM8
119. Chris V6
120. Adrian convery
121. lemkey
122. jimbo1
123. simsey69
124. trip TDI
125. digital UK
126. ph1l
127. Kev Turner
128. JasonH20URF
129. TYS
130. Krash
131. Martyp
132. GLN
133. Raitkens83
134. shaunwistow
135. PIIMP
136. M44T
137. mattsbmw
138. chuffy
139. terryvtr
140. uruk hai
142. mike1982
143. stu blue 182
144. lpoolck
145. possul
146. terraknorr
147. Turbo Tony
148. Zetec-al
149. Damon
150. sristeve
151. rigbyy
152. stonejedi
153. rob71uk2
154. bunds
155. t111bul
156. stephenmoore30
157. JD-cumbria
158. WannaBD
159. craigeh123
160. clean-my-sxi
161. DD1
162. Godderz23
163. Jack7
164. Keir
165. Ravinder
166. lewisredfern001
167. EVL
168. Beancounter
169. harVTEC
170. martinmacleod
171. lee.GTi180
172. borinious
173. Hairymonster
174. happypostie
175. wizard
176. emz197
177. demetri
178. tricky red
179. rookie7
180. jaywoo
181. St33ly
182. millz24k
183. nogrille
184. A210 AMG
185. halam
186. Duke wellington
187. jono sutcliffe
188. BoroDave74
189. Ernie Bernie
190. JD1982
191. Z benjamin z
192. rsmatty2009
193. Vxrtombo
194. RP84
195. Gerlan5
196. Spyke
197. O'Neill
198. Tissard
199. aerodynamic18
200. moosh
201. matt r
202. magicone
203. turboyamaha
204. skuperb
205. Nicholas
206. WD pro
207. cangri
208. m44lee
209. iClean
210. silverback
211. Edstrung
212. Julio2906
213. Neil1983
214. BellUK
215. Jamestelf
216. amiller
217. Chris L
218. Andy Monty
219. Mathyou78
220. Lean6
221. Finalwhistle


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

(suspal) i'm in cheers jordan


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DerekH thanks Derek


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

VERY generous Jordan, count me in


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll keep the top of the thread updated then guys, makes it easier!


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

Machine_ Valet


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Count me in also my man. Cheers.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in, thanks!!


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Poolieboy. Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great Gonzo, cool thanks.


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Count me in too  thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DMH-01, thanks :thumb:


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Count me in! Nice one, feeling the DW love!


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Shhh3 please.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Add me too please.

Andy


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

count me in please


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Great spirit here guys its nice to see.
Good luck to all. 

Dont want to be counted on the list either pal leave it for other members


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

count me in, thank you.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Count me in please!!


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

And me, thanks!!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Put me down thanks

Nick3814


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Count me in too! 

If I win, I'll put it up for auction. Money to go to charity of DW's choice!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very kind!!

Davies20 if I may!


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice gesture :thumb:

I'll add please


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

might as well,

very generous jordan.. hows scotland pal?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I am in, Brian 


Brian


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

may as well give it a punt

clarkey1269


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

im in

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. AliBailey88


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

* #28
AliBailey88
PC Perfectionist
*

*
Join Date: Oct 2009
Location: Westbury, Wiltshire
Posts: 396
Thanks: 10
Thanked 67 Times in 48 Posts
Garage
iTrader Score: 0 reviews
im in

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. Alibailey88
18.shonajoy


Thank you for the opportunity very generous!
*


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Can you add me to the list aswell please?

Heavyd


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Deegan1979. Thanks would be great to win some wax, i never win anything tho so i better not hold my breath


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't want to be entered as I'd rather someone more deserving win, but threads like this are a credit to the DW members. :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapppers11 added to the list if possible


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've always wanted to try this! I'm in
Thanks joe


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bildo 

Not really one for luck but always worth a try for my first haha.

Cheers buddy, great offer!
Bill


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Ben_ZS

Very generous!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Why not , Cbred in please


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Matt.

Top guy :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Steve Burnett

Very Kind of you.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in, never won anything in my life though i'm game for a try 

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. Alibailey88
18.shonajoy
19. rtjc


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Kevoque 
Many thanks


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Very generous of you Jordan. Many thanks

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. Alibailey88
18.shonajoy
19. rtjc 
20. Kevoque
21. ncd


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Add me in please
dagoatla

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. Alibailey88
18.shonajoy
19. rtjc 
20. Kevoque
21. ncd
22. dagoatla


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Magpiev6 - cheers


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow its manic everybody wanna da wax


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

very generous young sir, count me in please fella

appreciate it

Brad


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. Alibailey88
18.shonajoy
19. rtjc 
20. Kevoque
21. ncd
22. dagoatla
23. Chapppers11


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. Alibailey88
18.shonajoy
19. rtjc 
20. Kevoque
21. ncd
22. dagoatla
23. Chapppers11
24. jonnystuartuk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Natalie


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in fellas! Cheers,

-PJB- 

:thumb:


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Me too! 

Stu-TDi


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Johnr32, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Tank. Thanks!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

count me in, very generous of you :thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in :wave:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice one Jordan:thumb:
count me in too please.
Jules


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Scratcher.
A very generous give-away


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Jordan, please could you add me to the list please?

Regards

Chris. A.K.A. Ratchet


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Very kind of you dude.

Im in.

Aaron aka. aaronfife


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

Count me in thanks!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im in
1. Suspal
2. DerekH929
3. Chisai
4. Machine Valet
5. Soul Hudson
6. John2garden
7. Poolieboy
8. Great Gonzo
9. StephXsi
10. DMH-01
11. Stevief
12. Shhh3
13. Andystuff1971
14. Cheekymonkey
15. McInto65
16. Junior Bear 
17. bazz


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great start to a fast approaching weeking.

Stick me down please. Thanks

Grommit


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Gingerbug224 I'm in please- ideal as just dropped my dodo juice- lid in 5 pieces and a chunk of pot missing= no wax


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I am feeling lucky 

Please put me down

Very nice offer from you


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

All up to date :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

count me in please  always game to try wax, especially after how well I got on with XXX


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Count me in please Jordan, Very generous of you.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

yes please............


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Count me in  Thank you


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Count me in please .


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like in please


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Me Too please Gagging to get hold of a pot of Celeste !


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Would love to be in with a chance for this.

What a great gesture:thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Count me in please, thanks!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Put me down please


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Count me in please bud


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Count me in please:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Cool - count me in!


----------



## L5NTN (Apr 4, 2011)

And me please


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

msb:thumb:


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Im in please - MatthewR


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

AdrianH - cheers


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

79 Entries so far. well done :thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

80 now,
Cheers
Jordan


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like to enter please :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very generous offer :thumb:

I'll put my name in the mixing pot


Dan J


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i'll enter- shane d


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Can I be added please?


----------



## oliver122 (Mar 2, 2012)

ill give it a go - oliver122


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

rinns to the list please. great stuff.


----------



## sharkyrcz (May 10, 2012)

*im in*

please put me in:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Got to be in it to win it.

Please add me.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave-g. 

Please add!! What a competition


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds great. Count me in please.

Slimjimvw

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely

PaulN x


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Sal73r


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you put me in too. Thanks


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Jordan said:


> In light of the simoniz wax thread, i'd like to offer up another tub of wax to give away.
> 
> all you have to do is add your name to a list like the last thread and i'll have a mod pick a number at random when the draw comes to a close.
> 
> ...


94. ted11


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

95. ohms12


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Can i have my name on the list please :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Very generous, can I be added to the list please.:thumb:


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Heh good on yer,
Can you add FAC to the game please, ta


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Could you add me please :thumb: 
Thanks


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im in.:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ME me me!!! Put me down please:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Extremely kind of you! :thumb:

Put me in pretty please!


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

*throws keys in the pot* 

Add me please


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Very generous offer!

Stick me down please


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

Please count me in as well.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Me too please!

Thanks!


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, i meant to say thanks but ended up posting on here,I'm already entered &did not want to appear as if i was cheating!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Very kind of you

sign me up sir

DaveDesign


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

very nice gesture 

I'll stick my name down for this  jlw41


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Strothow! Ta!


----------



## Scottie33 (Mar 9, 2009)

& me!

Scottie33
:thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in  Mr.Ry


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Entering  apcv41


----------



## lionheart (May 10, 2011)

me too thank's:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes please, count me in too  

Very nice offer mate


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Me too please - and no shipping charges 

init6


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in.....

Very generous!


----------



## DOM337 (Jan 17, 2012)

Count me in! Very generous!


----------



## kenmure (May 4, 2011)

Jordan said:


> In light of the simoniz wax thread, i'd like to offer up another tub of wax to give away.
> 
> all you have to do is add your name to a list like the last thread and i'll have a mod pick a number at random when the draw comes to a close.
> 
> ...


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

add me please :thumb:


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can you put me in to please, thanks


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Hell yeah count me in! Awesome generosity!


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

wow very generous! id like a pop at owning that! thanks


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

please add me!


----------



## Simsey69 (May 9, 2012)

Hellllloooo can I be on the list? Cheers dan


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very generous thread here, the numbers are stacking up quick; Please place me on the list 

Thanks for doing this by the way :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Count me in please  loving the generosity,


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes please :thumb:


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

very generous of you mate, count me in please :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Im in please i reallly wanted some of this stuff


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

add me please,and thank you for the great offer!


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

add me please, generosity at its best


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Count me in, good luck to ya'll and props to Jordan for the offer! :thumb:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Add me to the list please allways worth a shot ,Thanks :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Add me please, Raitkens83

Thanks Jordan


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very generous, I'd love to win this so please count me in


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

count me in please :thumb:

thanks


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Add me please? thanks!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

would love to win this


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

add me please big chap


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

would love to give this a try thanks :detailer:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to be in if possible.


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

Count me in please Jordan! :thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow very genrous indeed of you. I would also wish to be put in for the wax. :thumbup:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Il have a go if it's ok!


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Count me in please:thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll throw in my cap too, please.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Zetec-al. Thank you.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Id love to be included in the draw please. A very generous gesture.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Me two please.


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

Count me in.thanks


----------



## T111bul (Feb 21, 2012)

Count me in please.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me in mate...

Cheers Steve


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Count me in! Good luck everyone


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

oooh yes please :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Add me please


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Bllody hell what a list already, I'M IN 2 WIN, my bad luck has to change sometime


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

put me down please :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

up to date. 161 entries. wow! :thumb:

Jordan


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Godderz23. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Add me to the list please! 
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Keir

Thanks!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

And me please. 

Ravinder.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Can you add me to the list too, please?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Very generous, I'd like to be in with a chance :thumb:


----------



## harVTEC (Oct 25, 2011)

Very kind of you  I wouldn't mind a shot please.

harVTEC


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Me too please, Lee.GTi180

Very generous offer, thanks!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Add me please


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

count me in please :thumb:


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Count me in too. :wave:
Thanks


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can you add me please. Emz_197


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Demetri

Thanks chaps :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Tricky Red 

Could you count me in please?


----------



## rookie7 (Mar 9, 2011)

Me please as well rookie7


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Me please, Jaywoo


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Put my name in please

thankyou


----------



## millz24k (Aug 13, 2008)

millz pwease


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

yes please!

Paul


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes please,

very generous mate


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Count me in, thanks

Duke Wellington


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

My name aswell please mate


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Yes please! BoroDave74. Thanks, very generous!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ooooooh me too please oh generous one !

Rob.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jd1982, count me in!!!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Z Benjamin Z cheers mate!


----------



## rsmatty2009 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rsmatty count me in thanks buddy


----------



## Vxrtombo (Apr 14, 2012)

Count me in mate


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rp84


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

gerlan5.....


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Jordy Kuga, Nice give away!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Spyke....fingers crossed!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

O`Neil


:wave:


----------



## Tissard (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice one Jordan. Count me in please. 
Cheers.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

me too please


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Me to :thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Count me in please... Thanks


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Me as well please.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes please!!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Include me please.

Thanks


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in, thank you!


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

WD Pro :thumb:

Cheers :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I`m in .Make me happy!


----------



## m44lee (May 7, 2012)

why not! put me down! :thumb:


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

iClean


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

silverback wants in


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Why the devil not eh, nice Jordan


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

Include me please.

Thanks


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in mate


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Love to be included. So many generous people on here.


----------



## jamesTelf (May 10, 2011)

Count me in too please, cheers


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Woop Woop! 


I'm in :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Count me in.

Thanks


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

and me please :wave:


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice idea. Count me in please.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Very generous, count me in too please.


----------



## finalwhistle (Jan 22, 2011)

finalwhistle thanks Steven


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Final whistle indeed, no more entries, I'll tally it up and have a winner drawn when I get home!


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Jordan said:


> Final whistle indeed, no more entries, I'll tally it up and have a winner drawn when I get home!


How apt :thumb:


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

who won ?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Just waiting on a mod drawing the name :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ohh the suspense is killing me


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumb:



Well done talisman by my reckoning.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Well done Talisman :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one bud, enjoy! And to Jordan for your generosity!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats buddy, Many thanks to Jordan for being so generous. ( i was number 62 and the winner was 63  bad times )


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Enjoy. And just wish to echo everyone else, thanks for your generousity Jordan.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Congrats buddy, Many thanks to Jordan for being so generous. ( i was number 62 and the winner was 63  bad times )


What about me? My number was 52 but everybody knows Herbie's number is 53! Congrats to the winner and all credit to Jordan for his generousity.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Just logged on so great surprise...have just mailed jordan to thank him, must make some time to sort the other half,s wee clio out, and give the silver a new coat, been using c2 to get through just lately....so this will make a nice change..


----------



## DOM337 (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy! Great give away


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Aww, 1 off! :wall:

Congratulations!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done!!

I think Jordan should make this a weekly thing 

In all fairness though *virtual tap on the back* for doing this.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> What about me? My number was 52 but everybody knows Herbie's number is 53! Congrats to the winner and all credit to Jordan for his generousity.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Your not even close


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done matey!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

congrats and thanks for the generous offer jordan and agree should be an offer ever week


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Well done talisman and thank you to Jordan for his generosity :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

congratulations!

Very nice offer as well from jordan!


----------

